# HGH cycle whats best?



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi people, im wanting to run hgh for my next cycle. im thinking of doing;

5iu monday to friday, then having saturday and sunday off.

I was thinking of doing this for 3-6 months.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what do you expect from running GH ?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Id like more lean mass, and maybe a bit of fat loss.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Id like more lean mass, and maybe a bit of fat loss.


i doubt you will notice much mass of it .. fat loss you will..


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> i doubt you will notice much mass of it .. fat loss you will..


Is the dose too low for mass, what would you suggest?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

From reading other threads mate it looks like doses of about 28iu daily!!!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Is the dose too low for mass, what would you suggest?


I am no expert mate.. that's standard dose.

my mate uses .. 10ius pharma GH a day .. esp when his off gear. that's nearly twice as much as the generic stuff. it keeps him lean and maintain mass but he said he hasn't notice much mass. you will look fuller and leaner but you will hold water and keeps you looking full .


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

28iu daily. holy sh1t. Tbol it is then :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> 28iu daily. holy sh1t. Tbol it is then :lol:


why not simple test cycle ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

There is the possibility of adding slin or looking at ghrp-6 and cjc.

Have a read of Dutch's GH Blast thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> why not simple test cycle ?


Honestly? because im a pu55y and darent inject IM! :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Honestly? because im a pu55y and darent inject IM! :lol:


get a mate to do it for you couple of time. you will dot your self .. i been there my self.

but test will give you the mass you want. it's up to you .. you can run the GH at that dose with test as well .. i would add some masteron as well .. it's a great combo.

get your head around it .. it's worth it. good luck either way.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> Honestly? because im a pu55y and darent inject IM! :lol:


you can actually sub-q low doses of test mate, iv done it plenty of times when cruising as i get sick of IM!.. plenty of threads on here for sub-q test!!.. alot of people who get TRT just sub-q ther test.... look into it.

as for GH your not going to be seeing much gains in mass unless your stacking it with slin/test etc like the lads said above....


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

The_Wolverine said:


> you can actually sub-q low doses of test mate, iv done it plenty of times when cruising as i get sick of IM!.. plenty of threads on here for sub-q test!!.. alot of people who get TRT just sub-q ther test.... look into it.
> 
> as for GH your not going to be seeing much gains in mass unless your stacking it with slin/test etc like the lads said above....


I have thought about Sub-Q test as i dont mind injecting subq as i use Melanotan, so its not a problem.

Which test would you use and what gauge of needle??

What would be a typical subq test cycle?


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> I have thought about Sub-Q test as i dont mind injecting subq as i use Melanotan, so its not a problem.
> 
> Which test would you use and what gauge of needle??
> 
> What would be a typical subq test cycle?


just get some slin syringes mate,. and any test is ok, but i would never inject more than half a mil in one spot, and when doin it inject the oil slowly!..

as for a test cycle would be just the same as any other cycle, depends on what dosages you want to take per week.

iv never actually used big dose when sub-q its normally between 125-250mg e9d.... i only sub-q when i was cruising!


----------

